# Method Post, Get problem on my webserver



## FireFly-NL (May 27, 2002)

I've put up a webserver on my MacOS X pc, not the server version of X.

I'am running:
- cgi, perl scripts (standard mac os x #!/usr/bin/perl)
- Apache 1.3.20
- php 4.2.1
- MySQL 3.23.39
- Mac OS X (10.1.3)

All seem to work just fine.
I had to strugle a bit with the php/mysql connection... These are however working now.
Just when I think I'am ready for the big forums and sites on my own server I come up against a problem.

When I make a form in a page with any of the two methods (post, get) it will not pass on the variables. The same scripts work in other servers so it is not my scripting power  

When I use GET it just seems like nothing happens...
And with POST I get a error message using a Windows 98 client, Mac OS X itself just doesn't work and doesn't give an error either.

ERROR: using the script index.php in /mail/ sending the form data to itself._
404 Not Found
The requested URL /mail/method=post was not found on this server._ 

I mostly use php and I dont think this is a specific php problem.
I have searched the internet and took a good look at the config files. I still can't find the solution. I only seem to have this problem on my mac os x web server.

PLZ Help  

--
FireFly (Bouwe)


----------



## FireFly-NL (May 28, 2002)

Problem is allready solved... 

My test script:
<?php
if ($test) {echo $test;}
else {echo "<FORM action=test.php method=post>
Test: <input type=text name=test>
<input type=submit name=Submit value=Submit></form>"; }
?>

This script worked fine on other servers... On my server nothing happend. Requesting test.php?test=something also did not work.
I got in to cgi a little today (looks a lot like php) and made a test script with a cgi post. It worked just fine. So PHP caused the problem.

I went to some trouble to downgrade form 4.2.1 to 4.1.2.

Restarted the server and everyting works perfect now  

I am not runnig my webserver in the standard map... And I also allowed .cgi and .pl on the whole server. Doesn't matter anymore, cgi was not the problem. Tnx anyway 

Now the only problem remains the sendmail part, but I do not have the time to config that one right now. Looks complex on mac os x. I will have a look at that latter is not that importand for my server.


----------

